# Washing a Camera



## IanG (Nov 10, 2019)

Whole cooking last night I decided my first MPP MicroTechnical MkIII needed a bath.

First I removed the lens bellows, front standard, lens etc  .. . . . . . oh and as much of the fake leather covering as possible.










The body of the camera getting a good wash  . . . . . . . . . and a very hard scrub where needed 

It's all back together now, re-lubricated, Maroon leatherette, new Photos to follow 

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow! I would have never think of putting a camera in the bath.  Is that just soapy water?

Can’t wait to see the finished item.
Where do you get your leatherette from? I have a Bee Bee that needs a new skin.


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2019)

I'll photograph the finished camera later, washing this one was just hot water washing up liquid to remove the old covering and it's glue. The material MPP used on the MkIII MicroTechnical cameras doesn't age or wear well so they usually look quite scruffy. In fact MPP realised that quite early on so made changes for the MkVI onwards. (MkIV and V cameras are thought to have been prototypes or the 2 versions of the MicroPress).

While you might think washing could be an issue there were no parts that  could be affected and inside the body was quite grubby.  It's nothing like steaming where I've had to straiten parts of wooden cameras, the front standard or more specifically the part where the lens board slots of my Whole plate Houghton Victo camera was badly warped. I soaked the part in hot water for maybe 30 mins then heated it in the oven and was able to remove the warp, clamping it straight to cool and dry, 4 or 5 years later it's still straight.  That;s more agressive than plain steaming

I've had to steam part the front standard focus frame of my Thornton Pickard Two Shutter Triple Imperial Half Plate camera. In this case I just laid the warped/broken part across a domestic electric kettle with the lid open.  One edge wasn't straight even with the brass focus rack attached (that was bent)and had been poorly repaired in the past. Now it's straight and focus will be smooth hen re-assembled.

It's lighter here now but still a bit dull so:





The covering is a dark maroon, my other parts MkVII is dark Navy blue. I' photograph both together later when it's brighter.

This was the camera before:





Doesn't show the missing bits of covering and the tears.  

I've rolls of leatherette so I'm sure we can sort some out for you Heidi 

Ian


----------



## star camera company (Nov 11, 2019)

That’s Really Nice Work!    I’m certain it’s even Nicer in hand.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 13, 2019)

That looks amazing, you did a great job! I do like the choice of the maroon skin.


----------



## IanG (Nov 13, 2019)

The left hand camera is a MkIII, it came as parts with the middle MkIII camera and was missing the whole of the back. I rebuilt it and covered it with dark navy blue leatherette.  The middle camera is the subject of this thread and th one one the right is a MkVII

Both the Navy Blue and Maroon leatherette look good, I'm not sure which I prefer.

Ian


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 13, 2019)

I can just see canons reaction if I put my 600d in the wash. You have a skill, if you are down the s coast uk in Arundel there is a shop that sales old cameras and kit from yesteryear


----------



## IanG (Nov 13, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> I can just see canons reaction if I put my 600d in the wash. You have a skill, if you are down the s coast uk in Arundel there is a shop that sales old cameras and kit from yesteryear



I've heard of the shop but never get down that way. I do well enough at camera fairs and flea markets 

Ian


----------

